# financing



## davepac7 (Nov 27, 2006)

Yo,

most good Universities charge you like 15000 per semester as an undergraduate. 
How can anyone afford that?
Student loans? wtf?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Nov 27, 2006)

$15,000 is cheap, I'm afraid. I'm paying $50,000 per year with housing. Basically, yeah, get a private loan through a bank. It sucks.


----------



## zee9449 (Nov 27, 2006)

15 Gs is wayyyy cheap... and if you're coming from Germany expect a lot more then that if you wanna go to a top school. 

I'm coming from Canada and the international cost is going to be nuts.


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Nov 27, 2006)

I dont think anyone calculates cost by the semester, its generally by the year. Most schools cost 40-50,000 a year. There's a lot of financial aid at some of these places, plus students get jobs, take out loans, get scholorships... it works out eventually. The college financial aid office will help you find a way. 

A state school such as UCLA, FSU, Michigan, UT-Austin would be significantly cheaper, but I'm not sure what they're like for international/ out of state.


----------



## davepac7 (Nov 28, 2006)

well I am U.S. citizen and I will get In-State tuition for every single state in the US by exception   

So do you think I should apply to UCLA, FSU, Michigan or UT-Austin instead of Emerson, Chapman, and Pasadena?
I know that UCLA is a very good film school but I don't know about the other 3.


----------



## DaveD (Dec 1, 2006)

This has been no small concern of mine, either.  If I'm accepted into a good grad program I'll make it work, but I have no idea how.  From what I've heard the programs are too taxing to work while doing them and I don't know how much I can get in student loans when I'll need like 200,000 total.


----------



## Rich Conservative (Dec 4, 2006)

250k isnt a big deal of money.  If your parents loved you then they'd have at least 100k saved up for college.  But 250k isn't a big amount of money.  A man can make 675k per year, so that is what 1/3 of the salary of a year to fund 4 years?

Personally I now chose filmmaking not to make millions and be rich.  If I wanted to be a multi-millionaire I would join the armaments industry like my brother did.  The most I expect to make per year in film is about 300k a year starting out.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 4, 2006)

> Originally posted by Rich Conservative:
> 250k isnt a big deal of money.  If your parents loved you then they'd have at least 100k saved up for college.



Love does not equal money. You do know that right?

-Chris
Studentfilms.com


----------



## davepac7 (Dec 4, 2006)

hey richie rich,

how about this: 

I'll give you my bank account number and you can transfer your money to a poor filmmaker (me).
you don't want to be anti-social, do you?


----------



## Kat333 (Dec 4, 2006)

I know this is a kind of off topic but I have a question. I was reading the other day that more expensive schools can actually be cheaper in the long run because they usually have a smaller student population and can afford to give away more financial aid. Do you think that's true?  Because I think I sounds completely absurd.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Dec 4, 2006)

NYU (at fifty grand a year) is the 2nd worst school in the country for financial aid, so... it doesn't ALWAYS hold true. I hear good things about the Ivy Leagues when it comes to aid awards though.


----------



## Tetelestai (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ro3JQOfJ2k

This is only a certificate program but it is AWESOME!No BS you are filming at the end of your first week. You get your theory on weekend workshops and you do every job. One week you are Director, one week producer, one week sound. And you edit every weekly project. 

The second semester you make a movie. You graduate with a real and a directing credit. And your work is read and critiqued by Dan Gordon. 

I'm there now and am in pre-production for my first Written by Directed by Me production after 5 months. 

Out of state tuition is only 8,000 for the year and making a movie. You can't beat it. Then if you want you can go to another school for the area you know you want to go into because you've already done a little bit of everything with a real!


----------



## Jfilmz (Jan 13, 2011)

> Originally posted by Rich Conservative:
> 250k isnt a big deal of money.  If your parents loved you then they'd have at least 100k saved up for college.  But 250k isn't a big amount of money.  A man can make 675k per year, so that is what 1/3 of the salary of a year to fund 4 years?
> 
> Personally I now chose filmmaking not to make millions and be rich.  If I wanted to be a multi-millionaire I would join the armaments industry like my brother did.  The most I expect to make per year in film is about 300k a year starting out.



You clearly have zero concept of money, the economy, and job market.

You have a lot to learn and are in for a very rude awakening if you expect to make 300k with a BFA in film, "a year starting out".  There is no starting salary straight out of college that will fork over 300k.  Lawyers and Doctors from Ivy league schools don't expect 300k as their starting salaries.


----------



## attatae (Jan 21, 2011)

Hmm... isn't Rich Con's post understood to be a jest? I never get why people take such comments seriously, especially with such an obviously satirical name.


----------

